# Foxy's Fall Century Oct 16th



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

Anyone else here going to the Foxy's Fall Century this Saturday?

http://www.davisbikeclub.org/foxys/2004/index.htm


----------



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

*After The Fact Response*

Unfortunately I did not read your post until just now. About 12 members from our club made it and had a great ride. Certainly enjoyed the challenge of the headwinds just prior to the second rest stop. Did you ride?


----------



## dudamas1 (Oct 23, 2004)

*Another late response*

I had a good flat ride despite some of the headwinds I encountered before the first rest stop.


----------

